# Billing U/S for threatened abortion



## Leannh (Jan 30, 2013)

Pt has U/S (76817) during first trimester for Dx 640.00 - threatened abortion. Symptoms cramping and bleeding. If after the ultrasound everything is found to be fine, can we still bill the U/S w/ Dx 640.00?


----------



## seniar (Feb 1, 2013)

You should use 640.03 (fifth digit 3 to indicate this is an antepartum condition) and yes even if the pregnancy is fine, you can use 640.03, which just indicates "hemorrhage in early pregnancy; threatened AB", not missed or complete AB.


----------

